# Will Exo Terra Glass Terrariums contain nymphs?



## Acro (Apr 13, 2015)

Will Exo Terra Class Terrariums prevent Chinese and European mantis nymphs form escaping?


----------



## Bloodtkr (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe the nymphs but not their food


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Apr 13, 2015)

It depends on the instar. 1st and second instars maybe not but then again tenodera is very thin up until 5th instar so I really can't tell you.


----------



## Acro (Apr 13, 2015)

This would be for hatchlings. But yeah, normal food type containers may be best for now.

Thanks.


----------

